# bone marrow aspiration/ bone biopsy



## chembree (Mar 4, 2014)

What codes would you use for this Medicare patient? I know this is a simple procedure to most people but I get so confused with the doctors saying bone biopsy instead of bone marrow biospy. 

Indication: Lymphoma   . Procedure: The patient was informed and consented for the procedure then placed in the prone    position on the CT scanner table. The patient was prepped and draped in a sterile 

TECHNIQUE. 1% lidocaine without epinephrine was utilized as a local anesthetic. Conscious sedation was performed utilizing Versed and fentanyl while monitoring of vital signs for  30  minutes. Under CT guidance, a bone biopsy device was deployed from a posterior approach and into the   left   posterior ilium/iliac crest. A 2 cm core bone biopsy was obtained. This was followed by bone marrow aspiration rendering 10 mL of bone marrow aspirate. The bone biopsy device was then removed. No complications were encountered.



IMPRESSION: CT-guided core bone biopsy and bone marrow aspirate.


----------



## Nirosha Boyapati (Jun 18, 2014)

*Biopsy*

A bone biopsy involves the outer layers of bone, unlike a bone marrow biopsy, which involves the innermost part of the bone. so we should code like this 38221, G0364 along with guidance 77012.


----------

